

Google introduces Loopt competitor - emmett
http://www.google.com/latitude/intro.html

======
shimi
That's was the reason why google shutdown Dodgeball!

There were lot of other start ups with similar services that are going to
struggle due to this service. .

------
breck
I tried it out on my Blackberry curve. Works well. The bubble that pops up
with a friend's picture and status is neat. Unfortunately only 2 friends have
it installed. I had to zoom out to see both California and Colorado before I
saw more than myself on the screen.

Reminds me of the time when I had to wear one of those bracelets as part of my
parole.

(kidding)

------
burke
Hmm, I can't imagine this working very well for the iPhone with no background
application support, unless it makes it into the real Maps application and
they provide an option to broadcast while it's not running.

------
GHFigs
No popped collars. Less SMS spam than Loopt. Lame.

------
bkudria
Not available for the iPod Touch. Just like Loopt.

Yeah, yeah, I know Latitude says "soon".

------
enomar
How many times does this need to get reposted?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465474>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465458>

~~~
tokenadult
This submission is from an official source (Google itself) and the headline
mentions Loopt (a Y Combinator project), so I appreciate this addition to the
discussion of this hot story.

------
lpgauth
First screen shot shows Montreal!

~~~
Timothee
I think it detects where you're located and put some relevant map because I
see the SF Bay Area personally.

~~~
mixmax
IT does, I see Copenhagen.

Very clever little detail.

~~~
davidw
I saw one of "my friends" up on the mountain summits around Innsbruck.

------
AlanEdge
broke my BlackBerry 8800

